# Disney World Local



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't know anything about Disney world Local, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

it's cool if you don't mind getting paid in Disney Dollars...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> it's cool if you don't mind getting paid in Disney Dollars...


 
That wouldn't be good at all.:no:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NolaTigaBait*  
_it's cool if you don't mind getting paid in Disney Dollars..._



william1978 said:


> That wouldn't be good at all.:no:


 
It still beats McMinimum Wage


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Podagrower said:


> It still beats McMinimum Wage


 
Thats a big 10/4:thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well i was in local 606 in 1975 for Johnson Controls and worked lots of times at the mouse ! 606 is just a local here in orlando its not controlled by Disney . never heard of Disney world local ?

Iam not union anymore but the JATC they take apps once a year and i think the month of may is interview time if your picked you take a math test and must have a high school diploma and pass test before your interview .
Ive been out of school for many years but i think it hasnt changed much i worked on lots of Disney projects including there disney power plant ya disney has there own power plant . I did not work directly for disney i worked for electrical contractors that built disney back then and still do today we do lots of big jobs for them . take care wellcome and good luck on your application into the union .


----------



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

Not sure about their quality of work, I hear it's pretty Mickey Mouse... :whistling2:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well never worked maintance electrical only new construction projects at the mouse but never seen shotty work there in fact they have a high spec job scope in any contract work there .

The team that inspects our work is call DISNEY IMAGINEERING they are very good at pointing out just whats in your scope of work but most small time electrical contactors will not work there but once because there is not a next time they will put a small company out of busniness with change orders not paid or work not to spec or hold you money for years its lots of fun at disney!! 
If only the public who think they are so special only knew how they treat the trades that built it . Did ya know old Tom Henry used to work there once . 

The only shotty work is the work that disney maintance people due !!I Dont care to work there anymore Walt is gone and the dream team is over its all dollars and NO cents now!!the MICKEY MOUSE CLUB has a new meaning today .Take care be safe


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you see Mickey had Minne commited to the nut house, seems she was F**King Goofy.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*Go for it!!*

Sounds like a good gig. Best wishes. Go for it!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

My company used to do service work at ratland but not any more. It was always a pain gaining access to what ever building needed the work. I know Tom Henry was an inspector for Reedy Creek and Tim Henry also worked in the Reedy Creek area didn't realize Tom actually worked for the rat.


----------



## Semerio (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, Nick i have an oral Interview with Local 606 Thursday, May 6th 2010 2pm. What type of question should be prepare for and how can i really do well. Thanks


----------



## Semerio (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, nick i have a oral interview with local 606 on Thursday, May 6th, 2010 2pm. For the electrical apprenticeship program and would like to know what to expect when i get there and also what type of interview question will the committee ask. thanks


----------



## Semerio (Apr 30, 2010)

well I got the job as an Electrician Apprentice at one of the Disney resorts, been working for 90 days now and everything is great!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool job to land with the economy sucking as much as it does.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Semerio said:


> well I got the job as an Electrician Apprentice at one of the Disney resorts, been working for 90 days now and everything is great!


 Quick Question: Do you have to wear Mickey Mouse Safety Ears ? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Cool job to land with the economy sucking as much as it does.




Uh.....this thread is really old..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Uh.....this thread is really old..:whistling2::laughing:



I know the thread is, the post I responded to is not. :no:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MU2 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new here. I just received word that I passed the math test taken with the application to be an apprentice. I signed up for the Disney World electricians apprentice with local 606 in Orlando. Does anyone know anything about this program? Good or bad? .


The 606 is a Mickey Mouse Operation:laughing:


----------



## heritage93 (Sep 20, 2012)

hey was looking at the same position moving down to flordia from Jersey and was wondering if you could give any insite on the Maintenance Position at disney? Do you like it ? And any other advise toward it? thanks


----------



## Matty88 (Sep 11, 2011)

Waiting list is huge, you'll be waiting for 5 months to get work, and they'll finally call you for two week job just before dues are up. Repeat process. Same with all FL unions, they have no power. It sucks. Right to work **** hole.


----------



## heritage93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks... I guess all unions are the same.


----------

